# Black Ops 2 - Futuristischer Neuanfang der Call of Duty-Serie - Preview, Screenshots, Video



## SebastianStange (2. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Ops 2 - Futuristischer Neuanfang der Call of Duty-Serie - Preview, Screenshots, Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Black Ops 2 - Futuristischer Neuanfang der Call of Duty-Serie - Preview, Screenshots, Video


----------



## AMCDuke (2. Mai 2012)

Klingt interesant!

Treyarch war mir seit Black Ops schon lieber als IW, hier siht man richtig ne veränderung MW3 war einfach das selbe mit schlechteren maps.

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## MarauderShields (2. Mai 2012)

Naja, trotz so halb-Futuristerischer Sachen sieht gerade das erste Video aus wie ein Random 08/15 CoD wie es sie jedes Jahr gibt. 

Ich sehe und lese bisher einfach nix das zeigen würde das hier mal was anderes abgeliefert wird. Das selbe etwas in der Zeit vorgespuhlt, aber trotzdem noch das selbe. Kann trotzdem ein gutes Spiel sein, aber eben - CoD ist mittlerweile das neue 08/15.


----------



## z3ro22 (2. Mai 2012)

also die engine ist wirklich schon extrem fürn a langsam was bringt es scharfe gesichtstexturen zu haben wenn die zähne aussehen wie von cod 1


----------



## z3ro22 (2. Mai 2012)

cod 2^^,


----------



## Icewindtale (2. Mai 2012)

Bitte bitte diesmal mit DX 10.1 Unterstüzung^^ ACHTUNG IRONIE  So ein Spiel sollte man boykottieren...:/


----------



## Sleipnir4 (2. Mai 2012)

Über das Gameplay, die Geschichte oder das Setting will ich nichts sagen, aber die Grafik fängt wirklich an lächerlich zu sein. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass Avtivision nicht das Geld hätte, ihre Engine mal modernisieren zu lassen.


----------



## Soulja110 (2. Mai 2012)

also ich hab seit bo2 aufgehört die story zu zocken. kauf eigentlich nurnoch weil man zu zweit schön online zocken kann, ist leider eines der wenigen games wo das geht.


----------



## stockduck (2. Mai 2012)

Geile Grafik!!!

Not


----------



## Skyler93 (2. Mai 2012)

Also wenns so weitergeht, kann blackops15 im jahre 2020 mit battlefield 3 mithalten grafik her


----------



## shooot3r (2. Mai 2012)

die machen wenigstens mal ein bisschen was anderes.

mfg


----------



## Fireball8 (2. Mai 2012)

Obwohl ich mittlerweile ein richtiger "Hater" von CoD bin, muss ich sagen, dass mir das Geschriebene und Gezeigte gefällt...hatte schon mega Spaß mit BF 2142, mag solche Settings einfach 
Zu der Sache mit der Grafik: Mag ja nicht toll aussehen, aber was erwartet ihr? Ich für meinen Teil hatte mich riesig auf BF3 gefreut, ja auch wegen der Grafik, aber ich hatte mehr darauf gehofft, dass es endlich wieder 'nen richtiges BF gibt...nichts da, bei mir kommt schon kein BF-Feeling mehr auf, zu nah beieinander sind mir die Flaggen, irgendwie fühlt es sich für mich oft wie 'nen CoD nur mit besserer Grafik an! Jeder der wegen der Grafik heult, weiß wahrsch. eh nicht, was es für Gaming-Perlen im Indiebereich gibt...da haben dann alle ihre gewünschten Innovationen, aber schrecken eh zurück, weil "die Grafik ja so schlecht ist". Genug dazu...

Mal schauen, ob es wirklich so kommt, wie es beschrieben steht und ob es mich überzeugen kann, nach MW2 *kotz* mal wieder 'nen CoD anzutasten.

MfG Fireball8, ein CoD-Hasser u. "Nicht-Auf-Grafik-Achter" ;D


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. Mai 2012)

ma ehrlich cod is nur so erfolgreich wegen der killcam 
DICE hat zwar schon auf  die community gehört aber etwas total anderes umgesetzt denn son passfoto zoom vom gegner ist nicht mal ansatzweise das selbe


----------



## rexer2007 (2. Mai 2012)

wie gut das man spiele nur auf grafik reduzieren sollte ......(ironie off)
ich für meinen teil feier bo 2 jetzt schon das gezeigt macht bock auf mehr die ideen wirken durchdacht und das setting ist genau mein ding (eigentlich auch irgendwie der logische schritt) das was in meinen augen verbessert werden muss ist die spieldauer (realistisch wären wohl 10-15stunden) dann wäre es für mich auf jeden fall anwärter auf das spiel des jahres  

bleibt nur abzuwarten wie sich der mp nun entwickelt in solch einen setting was die maps hergeben und ob das balancing wieder ähnlich gut wird wie in bo 1 (mw3 ist in meinen augen das schlechteste in bezug auf dieses)


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Mai 2012)

Ich lese nur paar Kommentare und weiß schon das Activision wieder einen Haufen Geld machen wird, jedoch nicht wegen neuer Innovationen oder ähnlichem...

In 97% aller Tests wird es wiedermal 90er Wertungen regnen, sodass selbst die größten Kritiker zum Kauf bewegt werden sollen.

Mir ists eigentlich relativ egal, BlackOps war mein letzter Teil, weils das gleiche wie MW2 in Grün war, nur 25 Jaher früher MIT "innovativen" Lags im MP.

Ernsthaft, jedes Jahr wird über COD gemeckert, aber sobald die ersten Minischnippsel vom nächsten Teil erscheinen, scheint alles vergessen zu sein.

Die Leute sind vom neuen Setting natürlich so überrascht, dass man die uralt Technik erstmal übersieht, oder übersehen will. Die Engine wird in minimal abgeänderter Form ihr 5. Jahr erleben, dabei aber aussehen wie zu Beginn. Beim Gameplay wird man wieder ganz neue Wege bestreiten, Schlauchlevels und Killcam-MP...

Das ganze wird dann auch solange gut gehen bis die Leute das Spiel selbst in der Hand und 5 Minuten gespielt hat um dann doch zu merken: "Das ist der gleiche Brei wie COD4, nur 13 Jahre in der Zukunft"...

Und nach spätestens 3 Tagen wird man wieder einen Haufen Cheater im MP begegnen, während die Entwickler in irgendwelchen Videoankündigungen Besserung durch Patches geloben, gleichzeitig aber lieber ihr ultimatives Elite anpreisen, wie super es doch ist und das man alle DLCs sofort bekommt, für nur 50€ pro Jahr.
Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit von einer Woche erscheint ein Patch (erstmal exklusiv auf der Xbox) der die Cheater einen Tag pausieren lässt.

Die Leute werden meckern, bis irgendwann im Mai die ersten Details zu *suprise-suprise* MW4 erscheinen und man ganz gespannt ist wie das nächste COD wird, das oh Wunder im November erscheinen soll.

____________

Zum Thema Grafik: 

Ich weiß selbst das Grafik nicht alles ist, aber wenn man diese garnicht verändert, hat das ganze immer etwas von Recycling, und das hat Activsion mit COD perfektioniert.
Zumal es für ein neues Spiel zum guten Ton gehören sollte eine anständige(re) Grafik zu besitzen.

Ich spiel heute noch CS 1.6, aber ein Spiel mit solcher Grafik jetzt noch kaufen, als Vollpreistitel?
Ernsthaft, wer würde das tun bzw welcher Entwickler hätte damit Erfolg außer Activision?


----------



## Darknomis806 (2. Mai 2012)

SAMAL! LEUTE LEST IHR EUCH DEN ARTIKEL DURCH ODER SCHREIBT IHR NUR DUMM EURE HATERKOMMENTARE DRUNTER!!!

soviele neuerungen und vor allem das man in der story die handlung entscheiden kann. grafisch wirds net so geil wie bf3, das war jedem klar. Doch sie machen soviel neues, jetzt fehlt nur noch ranked servers und treyarch hat mich


----------



## simba572 (2. Mai 2012)

@snappsnap

sehr gut geschrieben.

zum thema grafik nochmal:

es ist normal (aus activision sicht) die engine immer wieder zu benutztn weil es ein konsolenspiel ist,
das sollte jedem klar sein, es ist für konsole und die entwickeln sich ja nicht in der hardware weiter. die cod engine ist eben für diese plattform perfekt.


----------



## wind1945 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Der Artikel zu Black Ops 2 war recht interessant zu lesen. Besonders hat mir die neue "Freiheit" gefallen, wo man wählen kann wie man die MIssion spielen kann. Aber leider hat der Trailer mir überhaupt nicht zu gesagt. Der Action-Trailer hat leider auch gezeigt das die Engine einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Dagegen hat mir der Technik-Trailer sehr gut gefallen, wo einige Szenen  und das neue "Reveal mapping" gezeigt wurde.

Schauen wir mal

Gruß


----------



## sTormseeka (2. Mai 2012)

Sieh ja richtig schlecht aus die Grafik...
Noch mal neu machen!


----------



## Chazer (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bilde mir noch keine Umfassende Meinung, da es noch keine wirklichen Infos zum Multiplayer gibt (außer, es wird einen geben und er wird "anders" sein)
Ich werde mir ganz genau anschauen was dieser Teil bietet, damit ich nicht wieder wie mit MW3 voll gegen die Wand fahre, vor allem die Maps haben da alles kaputt gemacht.

Beim Singleplayer mache ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen, aber der reicht nicht aus 50 € für ein Spiel zu bezahlen.


----------



## FTP-FLAME (2. Mai 2012)

Aha jetzt also eine Mischung aus Halo und Battlefield. Wie ich sehe ist mein Pferd aus RDR dabei ! 
Was wird diesmal nach einer 12er Killserie auf die Noobs gerotzt? Bestimmt der Todesstrahl von der Sonne...

Thumbs up! 
Wieder ein neuer Teil für die hirnlosen Superidioten


----------



## Sirius89 (2. Mai 2012)

Immer noch die selbe Engine,lol.


----------



## Xaramas (2. Mai 2012)

Scheint so, als wird zumindest der Singleplayer mal ein ganz neues Spielerlebnis. Rechtfertigt zwar noch nicht den Kauf zum Vollpreis, klingt doch aber schon mal ganz gut. ;D


----------



## dickdurstig (2. Mai 2012)

man mekt in den kommies die leute die sich nur en screen angeguckt ham und dann ihr da sthet cod drüber haten script angeknipst ham
es ist lächerlich wie die leute nur die grafik kritisieren obwohl schon kommentiert wurde und jedem mit gesundem menschenverstand klar sein sollte, dass man kaum mehr mit einer für konsolen optimierten engine machen kann es ist nunmal so, dass die konsolen technisch seit jahren überholt sind und wer ein bisschen seienn grips ab und zu anstrengt weiss, dass der größte mark, die usa, nunmal fast nur konsolenspiele absetzt punkt
bf3 mag hübsch sein aber die levels sind teilweise abartig gross ein multiplayer muss spass machen, action bringen, und mich reaktionstechnisch heruasfordern, nicht wie bf3 10 minuten zu fuss übers feld schicken um dann aus 100m enfernung von nem sniper umgenietet zu werden das ist lame! ( wenn mal wie immer kein panzer rumsteht)
multiplayertechnisch hat mich bisher kein cod enttäuscht punkt dass kann auch keiner ernshaft behaupten der shooter, und keine armeefahrzeugsimulatoren, mag und seit jahren spielt black ops 2 wie es angekündigt ist bringt mehr neuerungen als in bf3 überhaupt angeküdigt war, dort wurde sogar ein rückschritt gemacht ich erinnere an zerstörbare objekte ansonsten ist das der alte tobak hübsch aufpoliert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat man dass von mw2 gesagt
bf3 wird einfach für das wenige was es liefert zu hoch geschäzt punkt so ist es und da kann mir ein fanboy erzählen was er will hab sowohl bf3 als auch mw3 gespeilt zweiteres war im multiplayer definitiv besser!


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Mai 2012)

Das klingt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. Eine längere SP Kampagne wäre auch mal was tolles, aber ich will mal nicht zu viel von Activision verlangen :p


----------



## Khaos (2. Mai 2012)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> dass kann auch keiner ernshaft behaupten der shooter, und keine armeefahrzeugsimulatoren, mag und seit jahren spielt


 
Ich spiele seit Wolfenstein3d (über UT, Q, CoD und BF bishin zu Arma) Shooter und find CoD seit MW2 extrem scheiße. Und nun?  ... nun ist deine Logik dahin. x)


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (2. Mai 2012)

Das erste Pic wo der Typ vor dem 1100 Hochhaus steht ... seht euch das mal in Originalgröße an und scrollt nach rechts oben. 

Es ist, als ob wir wieder im Jahre 2001 wären


----------



## Dreamlfall (2. Mai 2012)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> man mekt in den kommies die leute die sich nur en screen angeguckt ham und dann ihr da sthet cod drüber haten script angeknipst ham
> es ist lächerlich wie die leute nur die grafik kritisieren obwohl schon kommentiert wurde und jedem mit gesundem menschenverstand klar sein sollte, dass man kaum mehr mit einer für konsolen optimierten engine machen kann es ist nunmal so, dass die konsolen technisch seit jahren überholt sind und wer ein bisschen seienn grips ab und zu anstrengt weiss, dass der größte mark, die usa, nunmal fast nur konsolenspiele absetzt punkt
> bf3 mag hübsch sein aber die levels sind teilweise abartig gross ein multiplayer muss spass machen, action bringen, und mich reaktionstechnisch heruasfordern, nicht wie bf3 10 minuten zu fuss übers feld schicken um dann aus 100m enfernung von nem sniper umgenietet zu werden das ist lame! ( wenn mal wie immer kein panzer rumsteht)
> multiplayertechnisch hat mich bisher kein cod enttäuscht punkt dass kann auch keiner ernshaft behaupten der shooter, und keine armeefahrzeugsimulatoren, mag und seit jahren spielt black ops 2 wie es angekündigt ist bringt mehr neuerungen als in bf3 überhaupt angeküdigt war, dort wurde sogar ein rückschritt gemacht ich erinnere an zerstörbare objekte ansonsten ist das der alte tobak hübsch aufpoliert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat man dass von mw2 gesagt
> bf3 wird einfach für das wenige was es liefert zu hoch geschäzt punkt so ist es und da kann mir ein fanboy erzählen was er will hab sowohl bf3 als auch mw3 gespeilt zweiteres war im multiplayer definitiv besser!



Da hat wohl jemand keine Ahnung und macht ein auf Besserwisser. Oh man ich hab echt gedacht das nach spätestens MW3 alle davon überzeugt sind das die Serie mächtig am ab.... ist. Immer diese billigen argumente ".....Konsolen können nicht mehr" dummes gelaber was ist mit Killzone 3 ? Uncharted? Gears of war 3 ? usw. die alle sehen meilen weit besser aus als dieses alte "call of duty " Spiel.
Aber wie du schon sagtest grafik ist nicht alles. Stimmt denn spielerisch ist cod so dermaßen schlecht geworden das es nur noch etwas für noobs (Ja Kinder es heißt anfänger und sollte daher auch nicht als beleidigung angesehen werden) ist. Ich kenne einige Pro gamer die mit MW3 einfach nichts mehr anfagen können.

Dein vergleich zu Bf3 zieht mal überhaupt nicht! BF3 auf dem Pc lange laufwege? Kenn ich gar nicht es gibt nur dummes Spawning und mit Close Quarters ist dieses argument schwarzbrot.

Leute wo leb ich denn das dermaßen viele noch diesen rotz von "call of duty" kaufen hallllllo? Gehts noch habt ihr soviel Geld?


----------



## MaxVanDamme (2. Mai 2012)

Die Storys sind ja immer der Hammer bei den Games aber die Grafik ist genau der gleiche Kak wie jedes Jahr ! jetzt spielen wir zwar in der Zukunft aber wie schon die Story angesprochen hat wieder aufpassen und durch kämpfen und schon sind wir wieder beim alten ! Sorry aber dieses Game und die nächsten 20ig ) sind schon ssssooo ausgelutscht !


----------



## leckmuschel (2. Mai 2012)

ich glaube, 2025 werden wir immer noch die playstation 3 und xbox 360 haben xD


----------



## PsyMagician (2. Mai 2012)

Hmm, also Black Ops war für mich mit Abstand das schlechteste CoD was ich bisher gezockt hatte. So langsam habe ich das Spielprinzip bzw. den schlauchigen Aufbau der Serie auch mehr als satt. Die Neuerungen in Black Ops 2 hören sich jedoch interessant an. Auch wenn die Grafik nicht mit der Konkurenz mithalten kann... wirklich schlecht ist sie nun auch wieder nicht. 

Ich bin mal auf die ersten Bewertungen gespannt.


----------



## Mister-Brian (2. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällt es zwar, dass endlich ein Szenarien-Wechsel statt gefunden hat, aber ich hätte mir das von Stange geschilderte eher bei Homefront gewünscht.    PS: Wie im Artikel beschrieben, sind die Texturen matschig, was imo 2012 einfach nicht mehr geht. Und was zum Kuckuck soll dieses Dubstep als "musikalische" Untermalung schon wieder? *kotz*


----------



## shippy74 (2. Mai 2012)

Hmmh also was ich so lese haut mich nicht vom Hocker, wäre das ein Film würd ich ihn mir höchstens mal in der Videothek ausleihen, fürs kino reicht es da nicht. ist wieder so ein TOTAL Propaganda lastiges Game in dem jeder jetzt schon weiß das dein HELD im Alleingang alles gegner Messert und das noch vor dem frühstück. Kalter krieg mit China, lol wohl eher lauwarmer. Wenn es in echt zu so nem krieg kommt oder kommen würde dann könnten wir wohl erleben wie Amerika mal schön in den Hintern getreten bekommt.

zum zweiten finde ich die Grafik auch nicht mehr der bringer, da ist ja mitlerweile das neue CITY INTERAKTIV Game mit dem Sniper schon besser und das wird wohl nur 30 Euro kosten. Aber für alle hardcore COD zocker die auf dieses Amerika Propaganda Gedusel stehen ist es wohl wieder DER kaufgrund.... Bei dem Erfolg und den Gewinnen die,die mit dem Game wieder einfahren braucht sich keiner mehr zu wundern wenn jeder hersteller auf diese Schiene der Anspruchslosen und Hirnlosen Baller Shooter aufspringt..... 

Ich hab mit COD4 aufgehört und ich wusste auch warum....


----------



## FraXerDS3 (2. Mai 2012)

gefällt mir


----------



## DeathProof1992 (2. Mai 2012)

Die einen wollten ein neues Setting...sie werden eines bekommen!
Die anderen wollten aufpolierte Grafik... sie werden sie bekommen!
Aber man kriegt eben nie genug 
Einfach weil man COD nicht mag... und das finde ich irgendwie sehr kindisch..
Seit doch mal zufrieden das Activision und Treyarch was neues machen statt immer noch zu labbern "OMG jedes JAHR der gleiche mist" 
Wartet doch mal ab...

P.S. Battlefield wird es genau so ergehen also brav warten


----------



## Rollora (2. Mai 2012)

Was für ein Schwachsinn! Da wird von Handlungsfreiheit gesprochen und in wirklichkeit zeigt der Artikel genau das Gegenteil.
Der Trailer wird als GENIAL hingestellt, obwohl er absolut langweilig ist. Dann steht da noch GAMEPLAY im Titel, obwohl man keine einzige Szene aus des Spielers Sicht sieht bzw wie er spielt und zu guter Letzt steht da noch 2 min Action, aber alles was im Trailer ist, ist schon 100x in COD erzählt worden.
Einfach traurig, was hier "Journalismus" genannt wird, hat nichtmal BILD Niveau, es geht gerade mal so als Werbung durch, und mehr ist es echt nicht: Lobpreisungen ohne Ende, kein einziges der genannten "Features" wurde nicht schon woanders mal eingebaut. Ich wette es wird wieder ein 08/15 Moorhuhnshooter, ohne Hirn und Freiheiten. Schön dass alles wo man Hirn brauchen würde eh mit Symbolen gekennzeichnet ist


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Mai 2012)

klingt sehr vielversprechend, aber ich warte erst mal die Tests ab...  
, den es ist mir zu oft bei so manch vermeintlichen "Blockbustern" passiert, dass sich diese im Nachhinein als Fehlkauf entpuppten (Mafia 2 / Kane & Lynch 2 /Alpha Protocol )


----------



## UthaSnake (2. Mai 2012)

Haha so ist es nunmal..
die 12 jährigen hier schauen sich eben nur den Screenshots an und lesen nicht "den-viel-zu-langen-öden-text" 

Die vielen Neuerungen hören sich wirklich gut an 
Bin gespannt wie es sich spielen lässt!
Ein CoD mit verschiedenen Enden und entscheidungen haben EInfluss auf die Story - geil 
Nicht AUSSCHLIEßLICH Schlauchlevel - toll =D

Keine überragende (für manche nichteinmal ansatzweise zufriedenstellende) Grafik? na und? Rockt das Gameplay ist grafik Nebensache .... warum sonst spielen etliche leute WoW oder Minecraft ?!


----------



## Homeboy25 (2. Mai 2012)

na, schöne sieht das alles nicht gerade aus.
alles ziemlich kantig.
dazu kommt noch das man soviel ist zusammengewürfelt hat.

nicht mein ding, sorry.


----------



## Swaffelador (2. Mai 2012)

Wow! War das jetzt `ne Werbeanzeige oder ein ernstgemeinter Artikel? Ernsthaft. Wie tief kann man Treyarch denn in eine Koerperoeffnung kriechen?


----------



## maxilink (2. Mai 2012)

wow das ist das erste mal seit modern warfare 1 das mich ein call of duty teil wieder interessiert....eine tolle settingwahl meiner meinung nach, bin echt gespannt was sie daraus machen!


----------



## tDeece (2. Mai 2012)

Plus/Minus-Null.
Besseres Gameplay = schön und überfällig!
Science-Fiction-Setting (auch wenn's die "nahe Zukunft" ist) = blöd und uninteressant (für mich!)

Ich mochte die aktuellen COD, BF, MOH-Games wegen des "realistischen" Settings. Ich finde, kein Fame hat WIRKLICH was RICHTIG geiles draus gemacht, in puncto Story+Gameplay+Atmo, aber alle Games gingen schon irgendwie klar.  Jetzt ist mir das ganz zu bunt, zu viel "Command & Conquer", zu comic-haft.   Wird nix für mich, denke ich. Mal sehen...


----------



## Skaty12 (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin ja sonst keiner der nur auf Grafik geht... aber wenn ich die Bilder ansehe und dann den Satz "Dx11 Support" lese, dann wird mir verdammt schlecht.

F**K YOU Treyarch


----------



## animus128 (2. Mai 2012)

Ach wäre die Welt langweilig ohne Hater.

Allein die Leute die schreiben, dass Grafik nicht so wichtig ist und sich trotzdem darüber beschweren, sollten mal über ihr Worte nachdenken. 

Stellt euch mal vor jeder würde unter Spiele mit dennen er nichts anfangen kann Hater Kommentare schreiben! Dann wäre unter jedem Test mehr hate als alles andere 

Ich persönlich finde es interessant was 3Arch macht und es wird sich zeigen, ob es klappt. Die Jungs haben vor allem wenn es um competatives Gaming ging in Black Ops gut mitgeholfen und auch sonst auf die Community gehört. Klar gab es immer noch Sachen die alle genervt haben, aber das gibt es schliesslich immer!


----------



## Crizpy (2. Mai 2012)

Sniff...sniff
Ich rieche CoD-Hater bzw. BF Fanboys.....
Wo ist mein Popcorn und meine Cola?
Das ist wie ein Kinofilm jedesjahr dasselbe zwischen den FanBoys....
Bllablabla CoD hat dies....blabla Bf hat dies....scheiß Spie.....Abzocke...blabla

Ich freue mich jedes jahr auf dieses Schauspiel^^


----------



## Sleipnir4 (2. Mai 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Keine überragende (für manche nichteinmal ansatzweise zufriedenstellende) Grafik? na und? Rockt das Gameplay ist grafik Nebensache .... warum sonst spielen etliche leute WoW oder Minecraft ?!


 
Das ist ja schön und gut, Gameplay und Story sind immer noch die wichtigsten Elemente eines Shooters.

ABER

ACTIVISION HAT DIE KOHLE, SICH ALLES LEISTEN ZU KÖNNEN.
Eine anständige Grafik wie Battlefield, ein ordentliches Gameplay und eine Tolle Story.

Aber wenn ich mir die Screenshots ansehe, dann sieht man in jedem Bild die Erbsenzähler mit der hässlichen, grinsenden Fratze von Kotick im Nacken, die mit jedem Cent knausern, und penibel darauf achten, dass wirklich nur soviel gemacht wird, dass es für die Kunden nicht langweilig wird.

Der Gewinn wächst von Jahr zu Jahr und von Spiel zu Spiel (bei CoD eh das selbe), gleichzeitig sinken aber die Ausgaben, die in das Spiel gesteckt werden. (Sie steigen jedenfalls nicht proportional zum Gewinn)


----------



## Rollora (2. Mai 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Haha so ist es nunmal..
> die 12 jährigen hier schauen sich eben nur den Screenshots an und lesen nicht "den-viel-zu-langen-öden-text"
> 
> Die vielen Neuerungen hören sich wirklich gut an
> ...


 Die 10 Jährigen unter uns, lesen zwar den Text, glauben diesem aber auch aufs Wort, als wäre das was im Text steht irgendwas besonderes. Für die COD Reihe vielleicht, aber in jedem anderen Shooter gabs schon mehr Freiheit&Abwechslung, also wozu sich jetzt besonders darauf freuen?

Das Gameplay wird fast 1:1 dasselbe wie in den Vorgängern, man wird nichts am bewährten und funktionierenden Rezept ändern, selbst wenn da noch so groß "Freiheit" steht, wer wirklich Freiheit will greift dennoch eher zu STALKER, ArmA, Deus Ex


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (2. Mai 2012)

hm...

screenshots und trailer sechs monate vor release sind evtl. nicht ganz aussagekräftig,
was die grafik der finalen version betrifft;

nen shooter mit futuristischem szenario ist jedoch gaaaaaanz was inovatives (half-life, halo, prey, crysis, unreal, doom, stalker ....),
ebenso ein nicht linearer spielablauf mit sandbox elementen...

das solche geschichten als großer schritt vorwärts gefeiert werden zeigt doch, wie altmodisch die CoD Reihe eigentlich ist,
oder anders formuliert : mit dem entsprechenden marketing (super-bowl werbespot) kann ich aus 20 jahre alten käse den hippesten shit machen, 
da muß nicht mal mehr die grafik up to date sein


----------



## Lawry (2. Mai 2012)

"Radikalste Neuerung: Ein Großteil der Handlung findet in der Zukunft statt!"

Wow, da bleibt mir die Spucke weg ...


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Mai 2012)

Wie hier manche schreiben, dass es nicht auf die Grafik ankommt...
Seit wann glänzt denn die CoD Reihe durch gutes Gameplay, interessante Story order realistisches Gameplay.
Gut, die ersten paar Teile wussten noch zu gefallen, doch mit jedem Teil wurde es immer schlechter und dennoch verkauft sich das Ganze wie die neuesten Apple Produkte.
Als ich die Gameplay Videos zum letzten Teil sah, hielt ich das Anfangs für nen Witz, aber die Leute fahren echt drauf ab. Und dann regen sich manche auf, dass Battlefield mehr wie CoD wird (arcadelastiger). Wenn man sich den Multiplayer anschaut kann man ja kaum irgendwelche Parallelen entdecken.
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich zweifel an den Käufern. Activision hat nur die Eier das schamlos auszunutzen. Wozu mehrmachen?

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Die Spiele stumpfen genauso ab wie das Kino- oder Fernsehprogramm. Einfach verkäuft sich halt besser. Freunde von anspruchsvoller Unterhaltung finden sich heute als Nischenphänomen wieder.


----------



## MisterCritics (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihr so angepisst seid, wieso kauft ihr euch den Ableger dann noch?

Ihr redet und schreibt wie bescheuert Activision ist und genau ihr seid dann diejenigen, die das Game unter den ersten am Releaseday kaufen. Ich wollte schon immer mal CoD mit einem futuristischem Setting. Wieso auch nicht?


----------



## HellsHorst (2. Mai 2012)

"Sniper" und "Abseilen" sind die neuen Möglichkeiten eine Situation anzugehen? Geil, jetzt gibt es 2 verschiedene Skriptsequenzen, wahrscheinlich musste dafür aber die Spielzeit halbiert werden. 2 Stunden.


----------



## Khaos (2. Mai 2012)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Ihr redet und schreibt wie bescheuert Activision ist und genau ihr seid dann diejenigen, die das Game unter den ersten am Releaseday kaufen.


 
Pauschalisieren fetzt. Du hast nämlich nicht recht. :>
Ich war CoD-Fan bis MW, von MW2 so hart enttäuscht, dass es mein letztes gekauftes war. Danach nur den Verfall der Serie (und der Community) beobachtet und mich darüber aufgeregt, wie dumm Leute sein können (Acti/Blizz + Kotick + Kunden, die vergoldete Scheiße kaufen und sich darüber sogar noch freuen).


----------



## tryffel (2. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal was neues. Gefällt mir.


----------



## LoosaW (2. Mai 2012)

...............
hm...

screenshots und trailer sechs monate vor release sind evtl. nicht ganz aussagekräftig,
was die grafik der finalen version betrifft; <--- Doch! Das wird so aussehen. -.-
..............

Hoffe nur das sie nicht die selben Fehler mit in die "neue Version" nehmen und nach ca. 6 Monaten läuft es dann so wie man es sich vorstellt... wird eh so kommen aber, man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Mai 2012)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Wie hier manche schreiben, dass es nicht auf die Grafik ankommt...
> Seit wann glänzt denn die CoD Reihe durch gutes Gameplay, interessante Story order realistisches Gameplay.
> Gut, die ersten paar Teile wussten noch zu gefallen, doch mit jedem Teil wurde es immer schlechter und dennoch verkauft sich das Ganze wie die neuesten Apple Produkte.
> Als ich die Gameplay Videos zum letzten Teil sah, hielt ich das Anfangs für nen Witz, aber die Leute fahren echt drauf ab. Und dann regen sich manche auf, dass Battlefield mehr wie CoD wird (arcadelastiger). Wenn man sich den Multiplayer anschaut kann man ja kaum irgendwelche Parallelen entdecken.
> ...


 
Nein, es kommt nicht zwingend auf die Grafik an. Sonst könnte ich mir auch Sniper:Ghost Warrior kaufen. Geile Grafik - schlechtes Spiel. Das Gameplay ist sicherlich auch nicht originell, richtig. Aber CoD versteht es, wie keine andere Serie, eine Action geschichte packend zu Erzählen und einen mitzureissen. Der viel Zitierte Actionfilm zum Mitspielen eben. Davon muss man kein Fan sein, das macht es auch nicht automatisch schlecht. Es ist natürlich in der Gamerszene sehr en vogue gegen CoD zu sein. Aber irgendwie verkauft sich das Zeug millionenfach - auch wenns keiner gespielt haben will, da es ja so scheisse ist. 

@Topic:
Der Trailer sieht ganz nett aus und macht lust auf mehr. Aber ganz ehrlich: guckt euch lieber den englischen Originaltrailer an. Was die Synchro mit Woods' Stimme macht ist schon fast nen Verbrechen


----------



## Bora (2. Mai 2012)

Ein weiteres Skripting-Fiasko in mittlerweile unerträglicher Polyginarmut. Die Texturen der "Walker" und der Boden ist 2008. Die Serie braucht eine komplett neue Engine. Das Ding ist ausgelutscht. 

Story? Der Gegner hat den Schlüssel zu unseren Dronen geklaut. Jetzt müssen wir mit guter alter Haudraufmethode für Ruhe und Orndung sorgen. GÄHN!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (2. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich in der Gamerszene sehr en vogue gegen CoD zu sein. Aber irgendwie verkauft sich das Zeug millionenfach - auch wenns keiner gespielt haben will, da es ja so scheisse ist.


 
Wie die BILD-Zeitung, Modern Talking, Justin Bieber usw. usf.


----------



## Maiernator (2. Mai 2012)

Activision zwingt niemanden von euch ihr Spiel zu kaufen.
Die meisten die das Spiel erwerben sind mündige Bürger und wissen was sie für ihr Geld bekommen oder nicht.
Es gibt abseits von COD genug andere Spiele, die man spielen kann.
Far Cry 3 kommt raus, Crysis 3 und jede Menge anderer Shooter.
Reine Zeitverschwendung sich darüber aufzuregen.


Ich fand zb Black Ops im Mp was Balancing betrifft richtig stark im Vergleich zu allen anderen Teilen.(Keine überstarken Abschussserien, moderate Perks und für Snipern brauchte man Skill), aber jedem das seine


----------



## solidus246 (2. Mai 2012)

Was war ich von MW2 und MW3 enttäuscht. Ich glaube, da bin ich nicht der einzige... Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, Black ops gefiel mir wesentlich besser als MW2 und 3. Zwar war das Spiel auch recht schnell uninteressant (MP), jedoch mal ein Setting was nicht verbraucht war und den Einzelspieler Modus fand ich auch nicht unbedingt schlecht. Ich finde es gut, dass man sich mal einem neuen Szenario annimmt. Ich will ja gar nicht sagen, dass dieses Game der absolute Hit unter den Gamern wird, aber man sollte dem Spiel dennoch eine Chance geben. Sollte das Game trotzdem Abfall werden, bleibt nach Release immernoch genug Zeit um sich drüber aufzuregen  (Ich glaube aber, dass sich dieser Teil nicht so verkaufen wird wie Black Ops 1)


----------



## Mentor501 (3. Mai 2012)

Wow, da kommt mal ein CoD mit Zukunftsszenario und dann bekommt man DAS?!
Ich besaß CoD 1&2, tolle Spiele an die ich mich ewig erinnern werde. Dann kam CoD4, und irgendwie schien ich der einzige auf weiter Flur zu sein der das Spiel so richtig richtig scheiße fand. (entschuldigt die Ausdrucksweise) 
Über die damalige Diskusion ob CoD oder Crysis besser aussieht wollen wir erst gar nicht reden, IMO sah das Spiel teilweise schlechter aus als noch die ersten CoD2 Shots JAHRE zuvor, dennoch musste ich zugeben, dass zumindest der Level der vorher auch in der Demo war an einigen Ecken einen gewissen Charme hatte.

Dann kam irgend ein Ableger von Treyarch im 2ten Weltkrieg, den ich dankend übersprungen habe, erstens weil ich schon mit CoD4 nicht wirklich warm geworden war 2tens weil die Test durchgehend das selbe sagten-> Mittelmäßig bis ins letzte Detail.

Dann kam MW2 und ich dachte mir: Ok, ich gebe dem Teil trotz fehlendem Serverbrowser eine Chance, vielleicht finde ich ja endlich den Grund für das Hochhalten des Zeugs.
Und was war?
Wieder nur langeweile, wobei ich wahrscheinlich ebenfalls einer der wenigen war der mit dem SP von MW2 ein wenig besser unterhalten wurde als mit dem SP von Teil 1. Bei beiden hatt mich übrigens nie eine Szene wirklich überrascht oder geschockt, und ich fragte mich vor allem beim ersten vor allen Dingen warum zur Hölle übehaupt jemand vom Tod des eigenen Soldaten irgendwie bewegt sein sollte wo man über die gespielte Person doch wirklich nie Hintergrundinfos hatte und der Spieler scheinbar nichtmal echte Kumpel unter seinen eigenen Kameraden durch die man wiederum irgendwie Verbindung mit der Spielfigur aufbaut.
Viele mögen jetzt sagen dass man in den ersten Teilen nichtmal eine zusammenhängende Geschichte hatte, aber dem kann ich nur endgegen halten dass dort wenigsten Emotionen glaubhaft rübergrbracht wurden, und damit meine ich nicht schmerzensschreie sondern Angstzustände von Soldaten, heute trifft der Mist nurnoch von Patriotismuss oder Antipatr. menschenähnliche Figuren sind Fehlanzeige.

Für mich war CoD übrigens nie ein MP Spiel, der der damals mit MW4 plötzlich auf die Idee kam CoD sei sowas wie Battlefield hätte ich am liebsten Heute noch als Trophäe an der Wand, die ersten Teile waren praktisch komplett über die Bahnbrechende Inszenierung des SP verkauft worden nicht über den MP der wie bei anderen Spielen sowas wie ne Dreingabe war, vielleicht minimal mehr.
Von bahnbrechender Inszenierung kann heute ja keine Rede mehr sein. Potentiel dramatische Elemente werden so übertrieben oft eingesetzt, das es kein Schwein kratzt, wenn ich da an den Soldaten aus Teil eins denke der vor lauter Angst aus dem Besatzungsboot sprang um Sekunden später von einem der eigenen Offiziere erschossen zu werden während um dich herrum Flugzeuge die anderen Boote in schwimmende Wrackteile verwandelten und du selber förmlich Angst hattest getroffen zu werden... unvergesslich!
Vor allem weil der Horror einerseits "right in your face" andererseits wieder "subtil" war, man bekam das Gefühl von Angst, die Soldaten schrien und schauten ängstlich drein, Boote explodierten, aber es wurde eben nicht gezeigt wie der vorhin erwähnte Deserteur von Kugeln zersiebt wurde, du sahst lediglich den Schützen, alles andere spielte sich unsichtbar hinter der Planke ab.
Und dann noch die geniale Idee die Mission ohne Waffe zu beginnen...

Anyway...
Alles was danach kam wurde von mir nicht mehr gekauft sondern höchstens noch bei Bekannten für ein paar Minuten begutachtet.

Wenn ich jetzt diese Bilder hier sehe fühle ich mich an 2003 erinnert, leider nur an die schlechten Dinge zudem dass alles irgendwie noch hässlicher geworden ist da es nichtmal ineinander stimmig wirkt.

Mir ist egal ob es Leute gibt die öffentlich den Hater spielen aber am Ende dank des Druckes in der Gemeinschaft eben doch kaufen.
Ich zähle da zumindest nicht zu, mal abgesehen davon, dass mein Spielekonsum sowieso stark nachgelassen hat. (Nein sowas wie "zu alt" werden gibt es nicht, "Müde werden" dagegen definitiv schon)

Was ich hier sehe bringt mir das absolute Grauen bei, traurig.
Wer CoD gut findet, der soll das tun, jeder hat seine Meinung, ich habe jetzt einen Eindruck vom neuen Teil meine Meinung jetzt kundgetan und werde ab sofort nichtmehr bei BO2 News zu finden sein und werde somit niemandem auf die Nerven mehr fallen der einfach nur über CoD "diskutieren" möchten.
Ich warte die ersten Erfahrungsberichte ab, aber Wunder erwarte ich keine mehr.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen. Aber was ich so gelesen habe...das typische CoD-Gebashe. Das ist genauso ausgelutscht, wie CoD selbst. Es ist nicht mehr als ein abgelutschter Eisstiel. 

@Topic
Die genannten Neuerungen klingen gut. Mehr erwarte ich auch gar nicht und ich habe sogar - sollte sich all das bewahrheiten - sogar noch weniger erwartet. Abwarten und Tee trinken, aber zumindest ist mein Interesse geweckt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die letzten Jahre ja auch viel auf Call of Duty geschimpft und war extrem unzufrieden. Die Reihe ging gradewegs nach unten. Ich muss aber jetzt ehrlich gestehen, dass ich dieses Mal wirklich positiv überrascht bin. Das könnte das erste CoD sein, dass ich mir mal wieder nach 4,5 Jahren gleich holen werde. Nach CoD4 hat mich dann einfach keines mehr interessiert. Dass sie jetzt mal ein neues Szenario machen und ein paar Neuerungen bringen, find ich gut. Ich werd's auf jeden Fall mal weiter im Auge behalten.


----------



## Cryzen (3. Mai 2012)

ich habe einfach nur gaensehaut ich freu mich so drauf die deutsche synchro hoert sich gut an einfach nur genial der trailer werde es gleich mal vorbestellen


----------



## BrilliantReLoadeD (3. Mai 2012)

Ich mag zwar CoD im SP aber ich habe noch irgendwie die Hoffnung das Rockstar GTA noch im November rausbringt und es dann zu einem Schlagabtausch kommt. Vielleicht kommt Activision dann doch auf die Idee das es immer das (gleiche/selbe) ist. 
Ich mag die zwei Worte nicht. Da es nie das gleiche/selbe war (Ich geh vom SP aus). But you know what i mean.


----------



## ThePlaya6 (3. Mai 2012)

sieht grafisch mal wieder genauso billig aus wie vorher anstatt jedes jahr nen neues game zu machen sollten die lieber mal ne neue grafik engin machen und dann mal nen vernüftiges spiel rausbringen


----------



## N7ghty (3. Mai 2012)

Cryzen schrieb:


> ich habe einfach nur gaensehaut ich freu mich so drauf die deutsche synchro hoert sich gut an einfach nur genial der trailer werde es gleich mal vorbestellen


 Ich fand die deutsche Synchronisation des Trailers jetzt echt nicht gut. Der alte Mann hat da ne Stimme wie n 40-jähriger muskelbepackter Typ.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Mai 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich fand die deutsche Synchronisation des Trailers jetzt echt nicht gut. Der alte Mann hat da ne Stimme wie n 40-jähriger muskelbepackter Typ.


 Aye. Die tiefe sonore Stimme im deutschen Trailer passt absolut nicht auf das Bild eines alten verbrauchten Soldaten.


----------



## Starcook (3. Mai 2012)

Kann den Bericht in keinster Weise verstehen. Das was im Trailer zu sehen ist, ist das CoD der letzten Jahre. Ich sage nicht, dass es schlecht is aber neu is daran null komma nix.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (3. Mai 2012)

Booooooooooring....


----------



## armInIuZ (3. Mai 2012)

Geile Grafik!!!

Ist doch der iPad-Trailer oder...?


----------



## Tangun (4. Mai 2012)

kann bitte dice dieses concept übernehmen ?
story ist recht interessant.. bloß wie es umgesetzt wurde .. naja fraglich ..


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Aye. Die tiefe sonore Stimme im deutschen Trailer passt absolut nicht auf das Bild eines alten verbrauchten Soldaten.


 
Dr. House hat ne tiefere synchro und alle lieben es.


----------



## Shemichaza (11. Mai 2012)

Tangun schrieb:


> kann bitte dice dieses concept übernehmen ?
> story ist recht interessant.. bloß wie es umgesetzt wurde .. naja fraglich ..


 Ich hoffe das ist nicht ernst gemeint. DICE würde nie sowas übernehmen können, hier kommts auf kurze MP Games an mit viel Action, Dice setzt da mehr auf bisschen Realismus aber mir gefällt da Action mehr. Black Ops 1 war ja falls ich jetzt nicht falsch informiert bin der meistverkaufte Titel Weltweit in der Spielgeschichte, also wird das hier wohl auch nur der totale Kracher !


----------



## Shemichaza (11. Mai 2012)

armInIuZ schrieb:


> Geile Grafik!!!
> 
> Ist doch der iPad-Trailer oder...?


 
Ich rieche den Neid


----------



## Shemichaza (11. Mai 2012)

ThePlaya6 schrieb:


> sieht grafisch mal wieder genauso billig aus wie vorher anstatt jedes jahr nen neues game zu machen sollten die lieber mal ne neue grafik engin machen und dann mal nen vernüftiges spiel rausbringen


 du musst es ja nicht kaufen da spricht einfach nur der Neid, trotzdem MW3 eine "schlechtere" Grafik hatte wurde es öfters wie Battlefield 3 verkauft ergo ist Grafik nicht alles!


----------



## JamesMark (22. Mai 2012)

Shemichaza schrieb:


> du musst es ja nicht kaufen da spricht einfach nur der Neid, trotzdem MW3 eine "schlechtere" Grafik hatte wurde es öfters wie Battlefield 3 verkauft ergo ist Grafik nicht alles!



BF3 zeichnet sich also nur durch klasse Grafik aus? Na da spricht wohl ein typischer Cod-Spieler. 

Call of Duty 1-2 waren noch Kracher, der Rest einfach nur Müll.

Mir fällt zu dem Artikel, den Bildern und der "Idee" zum neuen Cod nur folgendes ein:
"GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN!"

*Das Cod öfters verkauft wurde hat schlichtweg nur einen Grund: Marketing und kleine Kinder.*


----------



## Dreamlfall (22. Mai 2012)

Wie hier alle wieder Verkaufszahlen mit der Quallität eines Spieles vergleichen echt traurig.
@ Shemichaza  ..."DICE würde nie sowas übernehmen können"  Schonmal dich Informiert in deinem Leben? Ich sag nur eins nächster DLC von BF3... du kannst dich ja mal weiter Informieren. Und ja Cod ist mit abstand das am Meisten Verkaufte Spiel. Und NEIN! es ist somit nicht das beste Spiel und NEIN! cod bietet für mich zumindest mitlerweile weniger Action als andere games (z.B. BF3) weil es 1. Richtig langweilig geworden ist 2. Ausgelutscht und 3. Made for Noobs ist 

Wer was anderes labert ist entweder ein Zurückgebliebenes Ami Kind oder der hat se einfach nicht mehr alle. Ich will einfach mein altes gutes Cod4 feeling zurück!


----------



## xotoxic242 (22. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott, warum schreiben hier so viele den selben Müll wie zum Release von BF3,MW3 usw.? Das ist doch mindestens genauso langweilig wie das über was Ihr streitet.
Echt, es ist immer und immer wieder dieslebe beknackte Leier.
Fällt Euch das garnicht mehr auf?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Mai 2012)

in bf3 gibs sooo oft WTF momente wo man sich an den kopf fassen muss und kotzen könnte denn meistens stirbt man einfach ohne überhaupt zu wissen was grad passiert ist.
das ist in cod nicht so und deshalb wirds auch so oft gekauft


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Mai 2012)

außerdem gibs für bf3 endlos viele hacks  im internet und PB brauch immer 3 monate bis die nen update rausgeben das auch funktioniert


----------



## z3ro22 (22. Mai 2012)

ich habe alle cod teil also kauf ich auch den hier warum nicht.


----------



## UthaSnake (22. Mai 2012)

@ DreamIfall

Ach ich(!) bin also ein zurückgebliebenes Ami Kind und/oder hab sie nicht mehr alle, weil ich gerne spiele?

Warum ich es gerne spiele?
Es bietet kurzweilige Action (die nicht groß besser und auch nicht groß schlechter ist als in anderen Games) für ZWISCHENDURCH!

Wenn euch CoD so wenig gefällt (ihr es hasst etc...), dann frag ich mich einfach warum ihr diese News (DIE NUR 2 NEUE BILDER ZU BIETEN HAT!) anklickt, wenn ihr das Spiel schon so doof findet, wenn man dafür ein zurückgebliebenes Ami Kind (as auch immer das ist) sein muss, um es zu spielen

Mir gefällt auch nicht die Geldmacherei des Publishers und die (bisher) weinigen Neuerungen etc...

aber ich muss es mir ja nicht kaufen (oder schenken lassen^^).
Ich tu es trotzdem (wenn auch LÄNGST NICHT für den Vollpreis) einfach weil es kurzweilige Actionkost für zwischendurch bietet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger....


----------



## Prisco (23. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich liebe BF mehr, aber das mit den Hacks macht mir wirklich zu schaffen.
Wie ist es denn bei MWF3? Gibt es da viele Hacks/Hacker?


----------



## fliger5 (23. Mai 2012)

BF besitzt vergleichsweise noch sehr wenig Hacker


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> außerdem gibs für bf3 endlos viele hacks  im internet und PB brauch immer 3 monate bis die nen update rausgeben das auch funktioniert


 Implizierst du gerade dass BF3 mehr Cheater hat als CoD?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Implizierst du gerade dass BF3 mehr Cheater hat als CoD?


 Ich weiß nicht wies bei B3 aussah, aber bei MW3 sind kurz nach Release die Cheater in Hülle und Fülle dagewesen. Inzwischen hat sich die Lage aber beruhigt - was nicht heisst, dass es nicht immer noch genug gibt


----------



## rexer2007 (24. Mai 2012)

Starcook schrieb:


> Kann den Bericht in keinster Weise verstehen. Das was im Trailer zu sehen ist, ist das CoD der letzten Jahre. Ich sage nicht, dass es schlecht is aber neu is daran null komma nix.


 
story setting waffen und wie ich cod kenne 1 neues modus aber nichts neues? mh........kkkkk


----------



## rexer2007 (24. Mai 2012)

macht es das etwa nicht oO? was bietet bf 3 den sonst noch? wen se zumindestens mal auf der schiene des 2 teils geblieben wären hätte ichs mir auch gekauft der commander war ne nette sache aber bf 3 wirkt wie nen aufguss von bad company und das hat mir schon nicht viel gegeben bf 3 ist eher nen schritt zurück als nen schritt vor gegangen und wird wirklich nur gehypt weil die optik jaaaa soooo geil ist ..... bf 2 neu auflegen und ich bin auch wieder bei bf aber so ist mir cod einfach lieber


----------

